# Sub DNS Record



## iceget (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich verwende die aktuellste Version von ISP-Config mit Debian Etch.

Und zwar folgende Frage:

wenn ich z.B. eine Domain anlege test.com und diese aber noch nicht registriert habe, komme ich nur auf diese Domain am Server wenn ich in der Hosts Datei auf meinem Windows die IP und Domain test.com eintrage.

Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit, das z.B. automatisch wenn die Domain test.com angelegt wird, auch eine Subdomain test-com.meine-serverdomain.com angelegt wird, damit diese Domain dann auch schon bevor diese registriert wird, erreicht werden kann?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2008)

Nein, eine solche Funktion gibt es nicht in ISPConfig.


----------

